# Bad gunsmith work! What do you think?



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Woodswhisperer said:


> View attachment 417347
> View attachment 417349
> Hello all. I am new to the forum and was just looking for advice on a poorly mounted rail I just had installed on my NEF, pardner pump 12 gauge slug gun. The Smith did a very poor job on it and I was wondering if any of you think I would be asking to much to ask him for my money back and to pay to have the holes filled? As you can see from the pics, this was some pretty shoty work. The rail came with three screws, none of which I believe he used. it also looks like he drilled out the center hole but then didn't put anything in it. Upon further inspection you can tell that he misaligned the center hole and just put a separate screw underneath the rail in the hole that he drilled. I did not pay a lot of money for this gun 16 years ago when I bought it, but it has always been a reliable and accurate shotgun. I was installing the rail and putting a red Dot sight on it to give to my son when he turns 18 next year. I would absolutely love any advice that any of you can give me on how to deal with this situation as well as what I should be expecting from this gunsmith in order for him to make it right. Also, I obviously don't want him to be doing any of these repairs.
> 
> ...


I’m guessing your from Kent county? Check out precision rifle company out of dorr mi. They built a great 450 for me and would trust them on this. I’m guessing other members may be able to suggest some others. 
I once had a botched drill n tap job. Another gunsmith fixed it by tapping to a bigger size. You may need a new rail however. Can’t tell from the pics.


----------

